# Furbies!



## irishbunny (Sep 23, 2012)

Most 90's kids probably had a Furby. Yesterday I saw a TV ad advertising new furbies! I'm 19 years old but I think I'm going to ask Santa to bring me one this year  Any other big babies going to get one of the new Furbies?


----------



## littl3red (Sep 23, 2012)

YES! I saw that a while back! I pretty much loved my furbies and I really, really want one of the new ones. They look AWESOME.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry-- whats a furby?


----------



## littl3red (Sep 23, 2012)

Are you a young'un? :biggrin: Furbies were this mildly creepy robot pet thing from the 90's. They're pretty awesome, I had like four of them.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 23, 2012)

I had like 4 of them too! They were all different colors. 

THEN, when we were cleaning out the attic at my in-laws house, I brought this box down. It had been sitting on the floor for like 20 minutes, I got up and kicked the box. The furby inside of it WOKE UP. After 10 years in a box, he woke up! 
I almost peed my pants because it scared me so bad! It was my sister in-laws. 
It was so funny!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 23, 2012)

whitelop wrote:


> I had like 4 of them too! They were all different colors.
> 
> THEN, when we were cleaning out the attic at my in-laws house, I brought this box down. It had been sitting on the floor for like 20 minutes, I got up and kicked the box. The furby inside of it WOKE UP. After 10 years in a box, he woke up!
> I almost peed my pants because it scared me so bad! It was my sister in-laws.
> It was so funny!



LOL! I remember my Furby randomly telling me in the middle of the night ''I love you''.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 23, 2012)

Hyatt101 wrote:


> Sorry-- whats a furby?



Furby 

http://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy260/Allan1978/FURBY FAMILY/OriginalFurbys.jpg


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hahaha yes i am a "young un", i'm 12!   I do recognize them now, though i never bought one!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh god no. I had the cow print one and the baby blue one, and my sister decided one night to put them under my bed turned on. I was trying to sleep and those things came on and started talking and I was like NOPE, and slept in the living room lmfao. 

Those things scared the daylights out of me.

THEY'RE EVIL.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 23, 2012)

Hyatt101 wrote:


> Hahaha yes i am a "young un", i'm 12!   I do recognize them now, though i never bought one!



Haha I think they were most popular in the late 90s.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 23, 2012)

I had a black and white one that I got for Christmas the year they came out. I was never very attached to mine though.


----------



## lauratunes12 (Sep 23, 2012)

I never had one, but I so badly wanted one. My mom told me they were too expensive. I think really they just creeped her out.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 23, 2012)

lauratunes12 wrote:


> I never had one, but I so badly wanted one. My mom told me they were too expensive. I think really they just creeped her out.



These new ones are quite expensive as well. The small print on the ad said they were approx. â¬80 ($104). If they were a little bit cheaper I would definitely get one for myself.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my "flying car" I was promised that we'd have in the 90's from back in the days of the "Jetsons", or for you y'ungins, 1967.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 23, 2012)

*Hyatt101 wrote: *


> Hahaha yes i am a "young un", i'm 12!   I do recognize them now, though i never bought one!


wow, I had no idea you were that young - you certainly don't act it! 

I had a furby once, it creeped me out a bit though. I'd always turn it to face away from me at night 'cause I could just imagine waking up in the middle of the night to it staring at me with glowing red eyes or something


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 24, 2012)

Its already on my christmas list  And at least these new ones turn off after a few mins and dont come on until you touch them. I remember the first one I ever got wouldnt ever turn off! Just walking by it would wake it up


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 24, 2012)

I find them creapy. When I saw them in the store I couldn't believe it. I love stuffies, but I think I will stick to my bunny pillow pets.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 24, 2012)

Always thought they were more like the evil ones from the movie "Gremlins"--"don't feed them after midnight and don't get them wet!"


----------



## MiserySmith (Sep 24, 2012)

Furbies are evil! I had a white one that never stopped talking. It would be in my toy box all the time and it would sound like the girl from The Exorcist with the multiple voice thing. I'm not sure if it was a battery problem, or because I always beat the crap out of it but it was scary.
I broke it one day after I was done being scared of it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 24, 2012)

I am 27 years old and want a Furby  Oh and I have several Pillow Pets that I love. My penguin Pillow Pet has lived on the couch for the past almost 2 years and is squished nearly flat, while my panda is next to the bed. If I have trouble falling asleep, I hug the panda. I also have a Beanie Buddy moose that I sleep with each night. He was a gift from my husband a couple years ago and he may or may not regret buying it for me  The penguin Pillow Pet was from him also.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Omg I have a penguin pillow pet too  I named him Percy lol. 

And Misery -- My sentiments exactly. Furbies were sent to destroy us.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 26, 2012)

i have a pillow pet!!! its the red dog with the heart nose that came out for valentines day...my daughter has way too many lol she has like 10


----------



## whitelop (Sep 26, 2012)

I want a pillow pet! Not so much a furby, they still freak me out. I don't like that they randomly come to life. Much like those fur real pets, those things freak me the hell out.


----------

